# Happy Memorial Day and Thanks To all who have served and to all that are serving



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Memorial Day is bittersweet for me, I've lost friends and relatives serving our country, but on the brighter side I am so thankful for the ones that went through situations no one should ever have to experience and made it home safely. I wish everyone could just learn to get along like we do on this Forum. I asked a couple of young people this week if they knew what Memorial Day represented. Only one or two knew, but they all knew what Thanksgiving was. The majority of them said Thanksgiving was when they went to a relatives house that they didn't care too much for, and then went home and watched football.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Respect.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

On Memorial Day I remember in particular, my first cousin Don Minton, who died on a hilltop in Viet Nam. He was nineteen years old.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We were fortunate to have the portable Vietnam Nam wall here this month. I was also fortunate enough to visit the changing of the guard at the tomb of the unknown soldier, several years ago. The changing of the guard still gives me chills after all these years. Last month a good friend of mine also got to take his granddaughter on one of the Honor flights to Washington DC. He was in WWII, and this was his first time to visit Wash.


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for your service one and all.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

In the past I have been receiving flight training in your country (USAF) and I have had the pleasure of meeting and interact with some of the best Americans there,

Respect


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you to those that have served, are serving or will serve.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

My respects!


----------

